# Giganews style Speed Test



## Gabriel Camiro (Feb 13, 2004)

Has anyone done a flash based speed test?
I would like to run an httpd in all my routers with this flash to test speeds from regular users browsers.
Here is the link for giganews.
http://www.giganews.com/comps/test_connect.mhtml


----------



## Viro (Feb 14, 2004)

34 kbps, and I'm using a 56.6k dial-up modem.

Wait till Monday, when I get to use a 10 Mbps LAN and we'll see how fast I go


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 14, 2004)

I've never tried one before but it seems to work as good as the java ones.  2860Kbps on the first one and 2912 on the second one, which is about right for my ADSL connection.


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

All tests conducted in OS 9.2.2

Test 1: Netscape: news-40.giganews.com... 504 kbps
Test 2: Netscape: news-40.giganews.com... 435 kbps
Test 3: Netscape: news-40.giganews.com... 523 kbps
Test 4: Netscape: news-60.giganews.com... 389 kbps
Test 5: Netscape: news-60.giganews.com... 387 kbps
Test 6: Netscape: news-60.giganews.com... 291 kbps
Test 7: Explorer: news-40.giganews.com... 488 kbps (A fourth test at this setting yielded 899 kbps, meaning this was a fluke)
Test 8: Explorer: news-40.giganews.com... 987 kbps
Test 9: Explorer: news-40.giganews.com... 937 kbps
Test 10: Explorer: news-60.giganews.com... 730 kbps
Test 11: Explorer: news-60.giganews.com... 653 kbps
Test 12: Explorer: news-60.giganews.com... 725 kbps

What was the point of this again?


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, the point wasn't you to try the test, but if you have programed one. I would like to run apache whith a flash like this one in my routers (MacOS X in old G3 boxes as routers) so I can test speeds with regular customers browsers.
I think that giganews flash test is one of the nicest.
So i've been searching in hotscripts and other places to find the source code of a  flash based speed test but with no luck.
I you have any ideas on where to find flash free code and scripts please let me know.


----------

